# Question about last year for filing form 5471



## calie82 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi all,
I always filed form 5471 as dormant because I have no activity for that corporation. In 2020, I finally closed the corporation so I need to file the last form 5471 for 2020 (box D checked).
Can I still file as dormant? Do I need to schedule O as well?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

caliie82 -- I would just file as you normally do, checking box D. In addition to filing Schedule O, I would also include a statement indicating that the company had no activity and was dissolved. Schedule O is minimally invasive. You'll probably never hear anything from the IRS either way. Cheers, 255


----------

